# too stressedd .....



## Fuzz#1 (May 22, 2001)

cant sleep.....shheessssssssshhhh thought iwould now....but i cant....darnnand IBS worst.....Constipated....for something like...10 days now.........needed to vent.......Fuzzz


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Fuzz, sorry to hear your having a rough time right now. I think you should contact your doctor and tell him about your constipation problems as ten days is long enough and time to call your doctor and get some advise and a check up. I hope you feel better soon and I would not mess around with the c and really call your doctor, I think its important for you to do so on this at this time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

Agree on that one. Tell your doc what is happening. The constipation could be independent of the insomnia and both are worth getting checked.Evie


----------



## Fuzz#1 (May 22, 2001)

i go see her on tuesday....i cant get a hold of her today..well is week end and yu know how it is huh?







i dont realy like going there anyway....actualy hate it...thought i was tru with MD for while guess not....







fuzzz


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

Yes, I know how it is, Fuzz. These things always seem to happen on weekends, don't they?Hang in there (no pun intended...







)Evie


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

And Fuzz... you just go ahead and vent all ya want here. There are many people who want to help.{{{{{{{{{ hug }}}}}}}}}}}Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Fuzz, hope your appointment went well today.


----------



## Fuzz#1 (May 22, 2001)

Eric...I made a mistake the appointmnt was not today but next week....







I tried to see the doc....she wasnt even there...there was no one i could see...except this man doc....and....well i freak out and left...







so am same situation....







Fuzz


----------

